# $100 spinning reel



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I am looking for a 2500 size spinning reel for lighter inshore fishing will be on 8-17lb rods primarily fished with live bait. These will be used for people who I fish with who maybe are a little knew or younger kids and I don't trust with my nicer stuff. I want them to be fairly durable and stand up to the elements. There seem to be a few in this price range and have never had my hands on any of them so I figured I would ask here before buying them. The few I have looked at are the Daiwa Eliminator, Fuego LT, and Exceler LT. I have also considered the Shimano NASCI. What have ya'll had good or bad experiences with? Thanks.

I have some larger BG's and like them but for my situation the colors not going to match the rods (stupid I know).


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I vote Diawa BG. I switched over to them awhile back and really like them at that price point.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

A few buddies have good experiences with Shimano NASCI but for $100 it is Diawa BG. Matching? oh lord...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve had very good luck with Penn Battle II reels. I’m using the 4000 size. I have a pair of them in hard commercial service... They’re mounted on the lightest rods on my skiff.

Here’s a tip... I like to use a reel that’s one size larger than what you think you need... and they last a lot longer than the smaller ones. Pretty cheap to buy as well.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Have you looked at Okuma reels?


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

hipshot said:


> Have you looked at Okuma reels?


I have not which ones would you recommend?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't know which ones to recommend, but I have bought a couple of them and they have held up well in the salt. I fly fish 99.9% of the time, so I haven't given them the hard use that others might. However, I have heard a lot of good things about them, and much of it from hardcore fishermen. My perception is that they are well-made. solid reels for a great price.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My vote is for Diawa BG and a rattle can of spray paint....your choice in colors.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Agree about Daiwa BG. Have gradually transitioned from Shimano Symetres (Nasci predecessor) and Penn Battle IIs. I'll admit I don't take great care of my tackle, and the Symetres just didn't hold up. The Battle IIs have been very reliable, but they're a little on the heavy side. Same "color scheme" as the BG too.

The BGs have a more refined "feel" and are holding up well so far.

A guide friend of mine uses Pflueger Presidents, which are half the price of the others, and says they hold up and fish well.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a fleet of penn battle 2s that I really like. Never had any issues and they're about 6 years old now.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Another vote for the Diawa BG. I've always used Shimano Stradics and still have some, but when I was last reel shopping I didn't really see anything that justified the extra $90 for the stradic over the BG.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve had very good luck with Penn Battle II reels. I’m using the 4000 size. I have a pair of them in hard commercial service... They’re mounted on the lightest rods on my skiff.
> 
> Here’s a tip... I like to use a reel that’s one size larger than what you think you need... and they last a lot longer than the smaller ones. Pretty cheap to buy as well.


Wholeheartedly agree. And my Battle IIs have been tanks.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Pflueger Supreme, the non-XT model is my favorite kinda cheap reel. I use a 30 size and have yet to find anything inshore I couldn't whip with it aside from a big Tarpon. I cast probably thousands of times every trip out and don't feel like the extra line capacity of a larger reel is worth it.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

BG


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I fish a 3k Nasci (better retrieve than 2500, same weight) and 2500 Fuego LT regularly for inshore. I like the Nasci slightly better. Out of a kayak so they get wet. The Fuego does flex more on bigger fish, but so far..... I also fish 1000 size quite a bit for in shore. Pretty amazing what you can catch on 10lb braid. Too many reels


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Don't know which ones to recommend, but I have bought a couple of them and they have held up well in the salt. I fly fish 99.9% of the time, so I haven't given them the hard use that others might. However, I have heard a lot of good things about them, and much of it from hardcore fishermen. My perception is that they are well-made. solid reels for a great price.


I have two of the Okuma Custom Black series (the 45 and 55) and they are some of the smoothest reels I've come across. Haven't had them terribly long but the power and feel of it, I'm very happy. I know West Marine was blowing out the rod/reel combos not too long ago. I believe sub $100 for the combo.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm a fan of the newer BG but I do order after market roller bearings for them since they don't come with them. They have plastic bushings. They require two and can be purchased for around $4 a piece.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Tailwaters said:


> I'm a fan of the newer BG but I do order after market roller bearings for them since they don't come with them. They have plastic bushings. They require two and can be purchased for around $4 a piece.


Where do you purchase those?
Thanks


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I get them off of eBay but am sure their are other sources.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

If I was getting new reels it would be a toss up between battle 2's and BG's. Just waiting for my fierces to need replacing. Going on 8 years now with almost no maintenance.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Just get the BGs already!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

@Backwater turned me onto these reels in a suggestion from another thread. I've had two for a few months and i'm extremely impressed. And, they can be had on Amazon for $41 right now. Can't beat that...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075KTRFJQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I bought a couple of FinNor Lethal 30s a couple of years ago to have available for non-flyfishing friends/kids/etc. They have performed very nicely.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.quantumfishing.com/accurist-reg-pt-inshore.html
These have taken the place of the Quantum Iron. So far have been great reels. Not as strong or smooth of a drag as the Smokes but so far they are doing great for the price. Big fan of the whole Quantum line of saltwater reels and I put them to work. They are very easy to maintain as well. Landed a 42" snook in structure on this 30 size reel this weekend.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Another vote for Penn Battle II or Penn Clash. I’ve used mine all over and they are great.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Daiwa BG 3000 for $89.95 with free shipping on Amazon.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

BGs and Penn. I won't buy anything else from now on. Penn is heavier, but dang they hold up well. Impressed with the BG so far. Also have a Fuego and it's super light and has held up well.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've always liked Penn because I can pretty easily source parts for them if I abuse/rebuild them. That being said, I just got a BG and it seems really sweet so far. Haven't really torture tested it yet, though.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought a Florida Fishing Products reel based on another thread for my son when his Zebco 202 shredded on a shark.

I got snookered...never again, no way, nada, zip, zilch, GFY!


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

trucha del mar said:


> I bought a couple of FinNor Lethal 30s a couple of years ago to have available for non-flyfishing friends/kids/etc. They have performed very nicely.


x2 I have a couple FinNor Lethal's 25's, a 30, a 40, and 100 and I love them. Very smooth, seems well built. I've had them a few years and they show no signs of deteriorating. The drag system is great. My FinNor LT30 consistently gets worked by big bull drum. Highly recommend, especially for the money.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Im in a similar situation and decided on the Penn Spinfisher VI. It's a little more money, but is IPX5 sealed (body and spool), which should help them survive a little longer.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> I bought a Florida Fishing Products reel based on another thread for my son when his Zebco 202 shredded on a shark.
> 
> I got snookered...never again, no way, nada, zip, zilch, GFY!


WHY????


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The bail will not flip when turning the handle.
The bail will not flip up if spool is in a particular spot
The roller bearing doesn't spin creating the world biggest tangled mess.

First one went back, so did the second. Third is out in Tampa Bay by the sunken island south of Gandy.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> The bail will not flip when turning the handle.
> The bail will not flip up if spool is in a particular spot
> The roller bearing doesn't spin creating the world biggest tangled mess.
> 
> First one went back, so did the second. Third is out in Tampa Bay by the sunken island south of Gandy.


That is a funny ending for bad experience....thanks


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

What size, brand, and action rod are you all running on the 3000 and 2500 series reels? And what line do you all like for all around inshore salt fishing with the reels? I need to purchase a go-to Saltwater setup and I've been eyeing the Diawa BG, either 2500 or 3000. Ready to buy a setup!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

BG 3000 w/10-20lb powerpro


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> BG 3000 w/10-20lb powerpro


Yes, put it on a 7ft medium for more live bait or medium fast for more artificials rod.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

For those of you who like the Nasci, this seems like a good deal. 2500 series reel and 6'9" SLX rod for $150, plus $15 in shipping. With tax, came out to about $177 for me.

https://www.scheels.com/p/shimano-nasci-slx-spinning-combo/42300052521.html


----------

